# 10/30 report



## petefish (Sep 11, 2008)

FIshed Brigantine and Seaside Park on Saturday, didn't see any action on the beach all day at both spots. Did see reports Brig did well on Sunday. Think it should open up this week with dropping temps.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Thanks for the report.


----------

